# صناعه المتفجرات



## سيار (25 يناير 2012)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيت اتطرق الى موضوع مهم جدا وهو كيفية الاستفاده من الكيمياء بصناعه المتفجرات والألعاب الناريه 
وسنبدأ ان شاء الله بمشاركة أهل الخبره لافادة الجميع 

والله الموفق *


----------



## سيار (26 يناير 2012)

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نبأ الحديث عن مكونات المتفجرات 
تصنيف المتفجرات
1- متفجرات صلبة : مثل tnt، rdx ، petn ،حامض البكريك،والتترايل
2- متفجرات عجينية: مثل ، c3، c4.والديناميت والبلاستيك الأسود والبلاستيك الأخضر والجلجنيت
3- متفجرات سا ئلة : مثل نيترو بنزين ، نيترو جلسرين ، نيترو ميثان.
4- متفجرات غازية : مثل غاز الميثان (المستخدم في المنازل للطهي)( ch4 ) ،وغاز الهكسوجين.
ملاحظة: النتروبنزين = بنزين + حمض النيتريك + حمض الكبرتيك
أقسام المتفجرات
تنقسم المتفجرات إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية حسب إستخدامها:
أولاً: المتفجرات المحرضة : وظيفتها تحريض غيرها من المتفجرات وهي أكثر المواد حساسية وهي حساسة للصدم والإحتكاك والحرارة ومفعولها التخريبي ضعيف ، وتستخدم في صناعة الصواعق والكبسولات كبداية لعملية التفجير ومن أهمها فيلمينات الزئبق ، أزيد الرصاص ، أزيد الفضة ، بروكسيد الهكسامين ، بروكسيد الأسيتون .
ثانياً : المتفجرات القاصمة : تتميز بقدرتها على التدمير و تستخدم في أعمال النسف و التخريب المباشر وهي أقل حساسية من المواد المحرضة وتنقسم بدورها إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
أ- شديدة الفاعلية : وتسمى متفجرات (منشطة) وتسمى أيضاً (نصف حساسة) حيث تقوم بتنشيط الموجة الإنفجارية المتولدة من المواد المحرضة وتقويتها لكي تكون قادرة على تفجير الشحنة الأساسية ومن أشهر المواد المنشطة : Rdx ، وpetn و التترايل ،و حمض البكريك ،و c4 وc3وتستخدم في الصواعق كمنشطات كذلك تستخدم في صناعة الفتائل الصاعقة الكورتكس وأحياناً تكون حشوة رئيسية في بعض الألغاموالقذائف .
ب- متوسطة الفاعلية : وهذا النوع هو الأكثر شيوعاً واستخداماً وهو المعتمد عليه في معظم التفجيرات مثل الديناميت بأنواعه و tnt .
ج- منخفضة الفاعلية : وهي عبارة عن أملاح ومن أهمها خليط انفو anfo . وبصفة عامة تحتاج هذه المتفجرات إلى شحنة نصف حساسة ( منشطات ).
ثالثاً: متفجرات للحرارة والإضاءة : وهي المتفجرات التي ينتج عند انفجارها درجة حرارة عالية وتتغلب فيها خاصية الحرق على خاصية التدمير وهي تتكون من خلائط كثيرة أهمها:
أ - خلائط مسحوق الألمنيوم : لقد وُجد أن إضافة مسحوق الألمنيوم إلى الخلائط يزيد من درجة حرارة التفجير لذلك فإن هذا المعدن يستخدم في الحشوات الجوفاء المضادة للدروع والدبابات .
ب- خلائط مسحوق المغنسيوم: يستعمل هذا المسحوق في الإضاءة في كثير من القذائف مثل الهاونات وفي تضليل الصواريخ الموجهة ضد الطيران .
رابعاً : المتفجرات الدافعة : وهي مواد متفجرة تستخدم في دفع القذائف والصواريخ حتى تصل للهدف عن طريق الإشتعال الوميضي مثل البارود الأسود والبارود اللادخاني والنيتروسليلوز وسميت دافعه لأنها تستخدم لدفع الطلقات والقذائف والصواريخ ، وهي ما يطلق عليه البارود

ان شاء الله سنتابع بهالمجال ليتم الاستفاده 

والله الموفق


----------



## صالح سعيدان (10 فبراير 2012)

جوزيت خيرا اخي الكريم على المعلومااات


----------



## Algazaly osman (15 أغسطس 2012)

[SIZE=5]شكرا" علي الموضوع ونتمني الاستمرار فية من جميع الاعضاء[/SIZE]


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## deler22 (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الخير​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا اخى على الموضوع الشيق ده لكن رجاء كفاية التعريف فقط بلاش التركيبات كفاية اللى احنا فيه


----------



## يونس 10101 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي. حقا خير الكلام ما قل ودل. هل سيكون هناك مزيد اخي؟ نرجوا ذلك.


----------



## 83moris (21 مارس 2015)

لا داعي لأي مزيد
مش ناقصة بصراحة الموضوع مش لعبة


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

لن اكمل هذا الموضوع لدواعي السلامة للجميع وشكرا لكم


----------

